# Sprite V.S. Sprite



## mehwmew (May 4, 2009)

This game is a bit like Pokemon V.S. Pokemon (sorry Dragonclaw) but instead of Pokemon names use the Pokemon's Sprite....the next poster , picks who wins and says why, the winning pokemon then goes to the next v.s. Match. Simple enough?

i can't do sprites from my phone, but...

Mew v.s. Riolu


----------

